# Dewey Decimal System



## crhoades (May 11, 2005)

Don't really know why I'm posting this other than upping my post count...Here are the Dewey Decimal numbers for Religion. All of them can be found here:http://www.tnrdlib.bc.ca/dewey.html#top

The Dewey Decimal Classification (DDC) system, devised by library pioneer Melvil Dewey in the 1870s and owned by OCLC since 1988, provides a dynamic structure for the organization of library collections. Now in its 22nd edition, and available in print and Web versions, the DDC is the world´s most widely used library classification system.

200 Religion
201 Philosophy of Christianity
202 Miscellany of Christianity
203 Dictionaries of Christianity
204 Special topics
205 Serial publications of Christianity
206 Organizations of Christianity
207 Education, research in Christianity
208 Kinds of persons in Christianity
209 History & geography of Christianity
210 Natural theology
211 Concepts of God
212 Existence, attributes of God
213 Creation
214 Theodicy
215 Science & religion
216 Good & evil
217 Not assigned or no longer used
218 Humankind
219 Not assigned or no longer used
220 Bible
221 Old Testament
222 Historical books of Old Testament
223 Poetic books of Old Testament
224 Prophetic books of Old Testament
225 New Testament
226 Gospels & Acts
227 Epistles
228 Revelation (Apocalypse)
229 Apocrypha & pseudepigrapha
230 Christian theology
231 God
232 Jesus Christ & his family
233 Humankind
234 Salvation (Soteriology) & grace
235 Spiritual beings
236 Eschatology
237 Not assigned or no longer used
238 Creeds & catechisms
239 Apologetics & polemics
240 Christian moral & devotional theology
241 Moral theology
242 Devotional literature
243 Evangelistic writings for individuals
244 Not assigned or no longer used
245 Texts of hymns
246 Use of art in Christianity
247 Church furnishings & articles
248 Christian experience, practice, life
249 Christian observances in family life
250 Christian orders & local church
251 Preaching (Homiletics)
252 Texts of sermons
253 Pastoral office (Pastoral theology)
254 Parish government & administration
255 Religious congregations & orders
256 Not assigned or no longer used
257 Not assigned or no longer used
258 Not assigned or no longer used
259 Activities of the local church
260 Christian social theology
261 Social theology
262 Ecclesiology
263 Times, places of religious observance
264 Public worship
265 Sacraments, other rites & acts
266 Missions
267 Associations for religious work
268 Religious education
269 Spiritual renewal
270 Christian church history
271 Religious orders in church history
272 Persecutions in church history
273 Heresies in church history
274 Christian church in Europe
275 Christian church in Asia
276 Christian church in Africa
277 Christian church in North America
278 Christian church in South America
279 Christian church in other areas
280 Christian denominations & sects
281 Early church & Eastern churches
282 Roman Catholic Church
283 Anglican churches
284 Protestants of Continental origin
285 Presbyterian, Reformed, Congregational
286 Baptist, Disciples of Christ, Adventist
287 Methodist & related churches
288 Not assigned or no longer used
289 Other denominations & sects
290 Other & comparative religions
291 Comparative religion
292 Classical (Greek & Roman) religion
293 Germanic religion
294 Religions of Indic origin
295 Zoroastrianism (Mazdaism, Parseeism)
296 Judaism
297 Islam & religions originating in it
298 Not assigned or no longer used
299 Other religions


----------



## smallbeans (May 11, 2005)

I haven't seen a Dewey Decimal library in 20 years. Are you sure that the LOC system hasn't overtaken the DD system? In the LOC system, all the theology and biblical studies and philosophy stuff is in the B's. Biblical Studies is in the BS's.


----------



## Ivan (May 11, 2005)

Most public libraries use Dewey.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (May 11, 2005)

the most interesting thing about the dewey decimal system is this news story



> "The nonprofit library cooperative that owns the Dewey Decimal system has filed suit against a library-themed luxury hotel in Manhattan for trademark infringement.
> 
> The Library Hotel, which overlooks the New York Public Library, is divided according to the classification system, with each floor dedicated to one of Dewey's 10 categories.
> 
> Room 700.003 includes books on the performing arts, for example, while room 800.001 has a collection of erotic literature."


from: http://www.gadgetopia.com/2003/09/21/DeweyDecimalHotelSued.html


----------



## crhoades (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smallbeans_
> I haven't seen a Dewey Decimal library in 20 years. Are you sure that the LOC system hasn't overtaken the DD system? In the LOC system, all the theology and biblical studies and philosophy stuff is in the B's. Biblical Studies is in the BS's.



For what it's worth...here's the LOC system on philosophy and religion
http://www.loc.gov/catdir/cpso/lcco/lcco_b.pdf


----------



## LawrenceU (May 12, 2005)

Every library I have used in years uses LOC. I still prefer Dewey. I guess I'm a dinosaur.

Hey, when was the last time anyone used a card catalog in a library? It seems that everything is online now. Have you ever been trying to find a book's number and their server crash? That's why I merely put up with computers rather than embrace them.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 12, 2005)

I love the scene in the movie UHF where Conan the Librarian chastises a youth saying, "Don't you know the Dewey Decimal System??!!!!!!", and then slices him right down the middle with his broad sword.

I shared this in the spirit of upping my post count. 

[Edited on 5-12-2005 by maxdetail]


----------



## crhoades (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> I love the scene in the movie UHF where Conan the Librarian chastises a youth saying, "Don't you know the Dewey Decemal System??!!!!!!", and then slices him right down the middle with his broad sword.
> 
> I shared this in the spirit of upping my post count.



What better way to say I Love You than with a spatula? Spatula city...Spatula City!

Sorry...UHF is one of my all time funniest movies...Not quite Dumb and Dumber but...


----------



## BobVigneault (May 12, 2005)

Come on Chris, if you're going to quote me, could you correct my spelling while you're at it.

And now it's time for "WHEEL.... OF.... FISH!!!"

"Change mister?"


----------



## crhoades (May 12, 2005)

Who wants to drink from the firehose?!?!?!

Ahhhhh, Red Snappahhhh.

Badgers! We don't need no stinkin' badgers!

Or-ange...I'm thinking of something orrr-ange. It's an orange.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 12, 2005)

Stop it, (hahahahahaha) you're killing me!

What do you think R.J. Fletcher Sr. would say if here were alive today?

Probably something like "Help! Let me outta this box! I can't breathe in here! Help! Lemme out..."


----------



## crhoades (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Stop it, (hahahahahaha) you're killing me!



Wish I could, but the madness must continue:

Crazy Ernie: If nobody comes down here and buys a car in the next hour, I'm gonna club this baby seal. That's right. I'm gonna club this seal to make a better deal. You know I'll do it, to, cause I'm crazy

Stanley Spadowski: Life is like a mop. Sometimes life gets full of dirt and crud and hairballs and things and you gotta clean it out. You gotta stick it in here and rinse it off and start all over again. And sometimes life sticks to the floor so much that a mop, a mop, it's not good enough. You gotta get down there with like a toothbrush, you know, and you gotta really scrub 'cause you gotta get it off. But if that doesn't work, you can't give up. You gotta stand right up. You gotta run to a window and say, "These floors are dirty as hell, and I'm not gonna take it any more." 

[George and Bob just got fired again] 
Bob: How could you do this to me? I knew this was gonna happen. 
George Newman: You're right, Bob. I'm sorry. What can I say? I-I'm a miserable worthless hunk of slime. Here, I want you to take this crowbar and just bash my head right in. Go ahead. Really. Just BASH my head right in. 
Bob: George, you know I can't do that. You still owe me 5 bucks

[afterlosing his thumb in a table saw] 
Joe Earley: Can you believe this? Would you look at that? Just call me "Mr. Butterfingers." I think it's on the floor somewhere. Is my face red.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 12, 2005)

Ok, here's some trivia that I bet even the encyclopedic Andrew Myers doesn't know.
The little old man who asks for change in the movie is Vance Colvig, Jr. He was the third person to play Bozo the Clown. His father, Pinto (Vance) Colvig was the very first, the original. Pinto was also the voice of Goofy and Pluto and a couple of the 7 dwarfs in the Disney cartoons.

My work is done here, I'll be returning to my planet.


----------



## crhoades (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Ok, here's some trivia that I bet even the encyclopedic Andrew Myers doesn't know.
> The little old man who asks for change in the movie is Vance Colvig, Jr. He was the third person to play Bozo the Clown. His father, Pinto (Vance) Colvig was the very first, the original. Pinto was also the voice of Goofy and Pluto and a couple of the 7 dwarfs in the Disney cartoons.
> 
> My work is done here, I'll be returning to my planet.



I yield to your brilliance. Have a safe return voyage...


----------



## matt01 (May 13, 2005)

Ivan,

I sent you a U2U.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Ok, here's some trivia that I bet even the encyclopedic Andrew Myers doesn't know.
> The little old man who asks for change in the movie is Vance Colvig, Jr. He was the third person to play Bozo the Clown. His father, Pinto (Vance) Colvig was the very first, the original. Pinto was also the voice of Goofy and Pluto and a couple of the 7 dwarfs in the Disney cartoons.
> 
> My work is done here, I'll be returning to my planet.


----------



## Philip A (May 13, 2005)

/jumps out of supply cabinet/

Supplies!


----------

